# ruido al encender mi amplificador en las bocinas



## pacorro (Feb 26, 2007)

como elimino el ruido que hacen las bocinas al conectar la alimentacion del amplificador(PLOOG), ya que en ocasiones anteriores, los modulos de mis amplificador son el stk 4048 y en las ocasiones que maneje el voltaje de +/- 60 volts me trone 4 modulos y cuando manejo  menos voltaje no me sucede esto que se quemen los modulos, pero sigue el ruido que comente anteriormente espero sugerencias de los compañeros del foro.


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola pacorro. Si entendi bien, cuando le das on al amplificador te suena un "pop" en los parlantes, asi como cuando le das off. Este circuito q te dejo es para evitarlo y ademas te proteje ante cualquier CC q pueda pasar. Este circuito se conecta entre el amplificador y la carga, o sea, en vez de salir a la carga, entras al circuito con (HP In) y luego conectas la carga (HP Out). 

R1 = 470 K 
R2 = 1M 
R3, R4, R8, R9, R10, R12 = 10 K 
R5, R6 = 390K 
R7 = 22 K 
R11 = 820 Ohms
C1 = 47 µF 40 V 
C2, C3 = 47 µF 50 V 
C4, C5 = 100 µF 25 V  
T1, T3, T4 = BC550C 
T2 = BC560C 
T5 = BD139
D1, D2, D5 = 1N4148 
D3 = led verde (todo funciona OK) 
D4 = led rojo (temporizador, proteccion activada)
IC1 = TL071 ou équivalent
Reles = reles inversor 10 A - 12 V 50 mA (opcionales)


----------

